

Rakudo *'s Really Really Release Ready - telemachos
http://blogs.perl.org/users/ingy_dot_net/2010/07/rakudos-really-really-release-ready.html

======
microtherion
One of the first articles I've seen that discusses Perl 6 from the point of
view of somebody who (a) ported a substantial existing code base and (b) is
not already part of the inner circle of Perl 6 implementers. It was
encouraging to see that somebody in this position would find working in Perl 6
enjoyable and the grammar features "life changing".

That said, two of my takeaways from this article were that Perl 6 currently is
very slow and fairly buggy, two characteristics that I personally would NOT
associate with a project being "Really Really Release Ready".

